# Aussie Burl



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

This is one of my Aussie Burl collection,on the Lotus it's a Eucalptus Burl called Horister its a desert burl with some really nice colours the finish is thin CA. l also made a stand for the pen but yet too finish it,another job! when its ready l will take another photo


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 22, 2007)

Great work, John!  You Aussies definitely have some unique wood to work with and you got this one spot on!!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Cav![]


----------



## guts (Oct 22, 2007)

John,That is one very nice looking pen,great job.


----------



## Darley (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome John is this burl blank come from WA?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Bill 
Yes it is Serge! and thanks also.[]


----------



## DKF (Oct 22, 2007)

That is very nice!


----------



## txbatons (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow. That's one of the classiest pens I've seen. And a perfect match of wood and kit, too. Congrats.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 22, 2007)

That is one beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## Radman (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful blank!  Almost looks like it's acrylic.
[8D]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 22, 2007)

John, that is one <s>glassy</s> classy FP that you have there. The finish looks great. Very nice burl and one to show off with pride.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic![:0] That is one of the best pens I have seen, the finish is excellent too![][8D]


----------



## rherrell (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW! That is REALLY sharp!


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 22, 2007)

Gorgeously done pen she is a beauty. Ripper JOb
Toni


----------



## CrazyBear (Oct 22, 2007)

Stunning pen..simply stunning


----------



## Fred (Oct 22, 2007)

ABsolutely one of the finest examples of a FP I have had the pleasure to view. Excellent craftsmanship! Ya done very, very good Mate! []


----------



## sah6139 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice pen

steve


----------



## leehljp (Nov 12, 2007)

Very beautiful pen. You brought the beauty of the wood out and matched it to the perfect pen! A work of Art! Congratulations on being showcased too! Well deserved!


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

Outstanding pen! You did good with the wood and finish.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 12, 2007)

John, simply awesome[], you've done well my freind.


----------

